
Google's Secret Plan To Kill Groupon In New York And San Francisco - pitdesi
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-offers-new-york-2011-6
======
espeed
I've been wondering if all this negative Groupon stuff had anything to do with
Google and Facebook wanting to get in the game.

